# Accuair Switchspeed install/questions



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey guys-

So I plan on installing my switchspeed management this weekend, and I figured id make a thread now for the inevitable questions ill have along the way. 

I guess it can also be a build/progree thread of sorts as well, and hopefully other users with similar management/questions can benefit from this. Im completely new to all things air suspension wise, so it will be a "learn as i go" situation. :laugh:

Car in question...

























Lets begin...

I was looking through the wiring diagrams and the only part im hung up on is the ignition and controller dimming/"headlight function" wiring.

first off, what is the easiest place to tap for the ignition wire? 

for the dimming feature on the controller i need to tap into my headlights, what pin is responsible for turning on my headlights when i enable them on my euroswitch? I currently have DRLs disabled so I cant use the TFL pin, nor would i want to because it would leave my controller constantly in "dim mode" correct? 

I appreciate any input, sorry if these are pretty basic questions.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

From ecu: Switched 12V ignition (orange wire) goes to 75X under your drivers side of the dash. Red goes to a Constant 12V, usually use battery or the distribution block for the compressors. The purple headlight wire I usually tap the dimmer switch for. I forget which wire but if you search mkiv boost gauge install you should be able to find it.:beer:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

OVRWRKD said:


> From ecu: Switched 12V ignition (orange wire) goes to 75X under your drivers side of the dash. Red goes to a Constant 12V, usually use battery or the distribution block for the compressors. The purple headlight wire I usually tap the dimmer switch for. I forget which wire but if you search mkiv boost gauge install you should be able to find it.:beer:


awesome, thanks alot man. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

yeah under the dash theres a fuse block and theres a 30 circuit which is hot at all times and I think the terminal for diesel cars is a hot when key on circuit 

as for the lights, I use a fuse tap and go off of one of the light fuses in the fuse box on the side of the dash, 

run all your wiring through the door sills


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

Minor_Threat said:


> yeah under the dash theres a fuse block and theres a 30 circuit which is hot at all times and I think the terminal for diesel cars is a hot when key on circuit
> 
> as for the lights, I use a fuse tap and go off of one of the light fuses in the fuse box on the side of the dash,
> 
> run all your wiring through the door sills


 Thanks for the tips, Im sure ill have more questions very shortly :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

I tapped into the illumination wire for my vents for the headlights wire. I found that it didn't have enough power to properly work. It made my controller randomly blink and my headlight switch make a ticking noise.


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

.Ant said:


> I tapped into the illumination wire for my vents for the headlights wire. I found that it didn't have enough power to properly work. It made my controller randomly blink and my headlight switch make a ticking noise.


 awesome, good to know, i was actually thinking about that before posting on here. 

can you guys post some pics of your setups? 

Im trying to figure out how i want to mount my water traps and im trying to keep everything but the tank in the spare wheel well. 

just want to bounce some ideas around. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

Alright guys so its finally the weekend and im free to work on the install...finally!


Ive got everything laid out and "mounted" and ive got the basics all set up. But im stuck on a couple things. 

first off, the switchspeed kit comes with a harness specific to the pressure switch. unfortunately I got a mechanical pressure switch... now to wire this in do i leave the harness for the switchspeed electronic pressure switch alone and just run the loose wires from the harness? 

Gray: pressure switch
Yellow: comp 1 with fuse 
Red: comp 2 with fuse 
Purple: headlights (dimmer function) 
Orange: ignition 12v











Im also stuck on how to wire the relay for pressure switch, upon some searching I was able to find this wiring diagram... I wired the rest of the relay im just stuck on the "switched power 12v" as the extra wires from the switchspeed harness has one as well... or do i wire both?











please let me know if I havent worded this clearly enough, and I can try to elaborate...im trying to explain it the best way i can, definitely not a wiring guru of any sort. :laugh::beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You need to use a pressure TRANSDUCER/TRANSMITTER with the e-level ECU. It takes the pressure reading the whole time, not just the upper and lower limit cutoffs. 

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/DIGITAL-PRESSURE-SENSOR.html

Just wire in the pressure transducer to the ECU then the yellow wire from the e-level ECU will go where the pressure switch would have gone in that VIAIR diagram.


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> You need to use a pressure TRANSDUCER/TRANSMITTER with the e-level ECU. It takes the pressure reading the whole time, not just the upper and lower limit cutoffs.
> 
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/DIGITAL-PRESSURE-SENSOR.html
> 
> Just wire in the pressure transducer to the ECU then the yellow wire from the e-level ECU will go where the pressure switch would have gone in that VIAIR diagram.


I thought using a mechanical pressure switch with the switch speed kit was possible? 

this was taken from another thread but this is what accuair responded with...



AccuAir said:


> So if you are running our SwitchSpeed without the electronic tank pressure sensor, (you are using a mechanical pressure switch with 2 terminals), than you will hook up your compressors exactly like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> You need to use a pressure TRANSDUCER/TRANSMITTER with the e-level ECU. It takes the pressure reading the whole time, not just the upper and lower limit cutoffs.
> 
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/DIGITAL-PRESSURE-SENSOR.html
> 
> Just wire in the pressure transducer to the ECU then the yellow wire from the e-level ECU will go where the pressure switch would have gone in that VIAIR diagram.


ding ding ding, to my knowledge this doesnt come bundle with Accuair or Viar unless you buy one of those "all included" kit from bagrider/ort/ecs tuning. get that electronic PSI sensor, only way to let your management know what pressure the tank is at


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

kilimats said:


> ding ding ding, to my knowledge this doesnt come bundle with Accuair or Viar unless you buy one of those "all included" kit from bagrider/ort/ecs tuning. get that PSI switch, only way to let your management know what pressure the tank is at


 great. looks like im waiting another week to install then.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

you dont need the accuair switch. its totally fine to run it with a regular one and switch it later(which honestly is completely pointless unless you want to change your tank pressure). what you do is:

-Ignore the digital pressure sender harness
-ignore the comp1 wire from the ECU

run your standard pressure switch in line of the ground, or key on, to your relay and your good to go.

Ive had mine like this for quite some time now, since i upgraded from an avs box, i wired in the SS ecu to my asco valves and existing switch

if you are buying a full kit its worth the extra $50 to have it all plug and play but if you are piecing stuff together and thats what you have its 100% fine to run in that way


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

blue bags said:


> you dont need the accuair switch. its totally fine to run it with a regular one and switch it later(which honestly is completely pointless unless you want to change your tank pressure). what you do is:
> 
> -Ignore the digital pressure sender harness
> -ignore the comp1 wire from the ECU
> ...



the other problem i found after looking through all my parts, the fittings going into the rear bags were supposed to be 3/8" PTC and 1/4" NPT and I ended up with 3/8" PTC/NPT. :facepalm:

I ordered a full switch speed kit, so i might as well take advantage of the plug and play at this point and order the switch with the fittings i need, and lay everything else out in the car this weekend... everything is pretty much mounted as it stands now so it should be pretty straightforward for next weekend.

im pretty bummed, i wanted to be on air this week. :thumbdown:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

x_GTI_x said:


> the other problem i found after looking through all my parts, the fittings going into the rear bags were supposed to be 3/8" PTC and 1/4" NPT and I ended up with 3/8" PTC/NPT. :facepalm:
> 
> I ordered a full switch speed kit, so i might as well take advantage of the plug and play at this point and order the switch with the fittings i need, and lay everything else out in the car this weekend... everything is pretty much mounted as it stands now so it should be pretty straightforward for next weekend.
> 
> im pretty bummed, i wanted to be on air this week. :thumbdown:


where in ma are you located? I probably have them. Im at work now so i cant check til later on but id be surprised if i didnt have a couple of those


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

blue bags said:


> where in ma are you located? I probably have them. Im at work now so i cant check til later on but id be surprised if i didnt have a couple of those


Im in central MA, near worcester. My buddy said he might know of a local shop that has them so im gonna run there today once i get the details and see what they have. 

Im thinking i might run it with the mechanical pressure switch and then swap over to plug and play down the road, just gotta find those fittings. :laugh:


I wired up the pressure switch, compressor and battery to the relay, now for the switched ignition...will i need an inline fuse or just run a wire to the ignition switch?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

x_GTI_x said:


> Im in central MA, near worcester. My buddy said he might know of a local shop that has them so im gonna run there today once i get the details and see what they have.
> 
> Im thinking i might run it with the mechanical pressure switch and then swap over to plug and play down the road, just gotta find those fittings. :laugh:
> 
> ...


you can jump that right to the key on wire from the ecu, and run that to the 75x terminal under the dash


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

blue bags said:


> you can jump that right to the key on wire from the ecu, and run that to the 75x terminal under the dash



orange wire below is "12v ignition"... run that wire and the wire coming off the pressure switch to 75x under dash?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

x_GTI_x said:


> orange wire below is "12v ignition"... run that wire and the wire coming off the pressure switch to 75x under dash?


yes, but you dont need to run two wires to that. you can run one and connect them in the trunk.


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

blue bags said:


> yes, but you dont need to run two wires to that. you can run one and connect them in the trunk.


awesome, thanks alot man!

I was pretty much stuck this morning and about to wait it out til i had the "right" parts. 

tomorrow all the management should be going into the car and wired up. then its onto the airlines, which are a little bit more "my speed":laugh:


Im sure ill have more questions shortly :thumbup::beer:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

so I got an early start this morning and made some progress, pulled the dash panels and got to 75x/dimmer switch. just waiting for my buddy to get here so we can run the wires and i should be all set to install the struts later today.




























edit: dont mind the ugly clear-cased sub, its coming out today :laugh:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

so after the better part of yesterday running wires and laying the rest of the management out, I plugged the tank with a couple extra plugs i had because i didnt have time to run the lines. 

I turned the key and heard my compressor kick in, fill my tank and shut off! I cant believe it worked first try. I was pretty pumped to say the least. thankfully pressure switch worked and i didnt grenade my air tank atleast. :laugh:

next weekend ill be running the lines, i still need 2 3/8" PTC to 1/4" NPT elbows for my rear bags, if anyone knows where I can get fittings locally thatd be a huge help. 
:thumbup::beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

look up your local Parker store. they should have them.:thumbup:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> look up your local Parker store. they should have them.:thumbup:


thanks for the tip! I just searched via their site and found a shop 10 miles from me. 

ill be giving them a call on lunch break :thumbup::beer:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

Alright so here is another question for you guys... Im going to run my gauges to either the ashtray or a pod on my steering calumn. preferably the ashtray, but ill cross that bridge when i get to it. 

Im wondering, what wire should i tap for the backlight on the gauges? Im guessing dimmer switch again, but id like to confirm before running lines all over the place. 

TIA :wave:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

My gauges in the ashtray are just run to the cigarette lighter plug.


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

alright so i wont be able to get the bags and air lines in until this weekend, But i was messing around with stuff tonight and plugged my controller in. 

For some reason the back light on the controlled wont come on, with or without the headlights on. 

I tapped into my dimmer switch (same line as my boost gauge) and its not lighting up at all. The boost gauge has been fine, no change there at all..:screwy:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

x_GTI_x said:


> alright so i wont be able to get the bags and air lines in until this weekend, But i was messing around with stuff tonight and plugged my controller in.
> 
> For some reason the back light on the controlled wont come on, with or without the headlights on.
> 
> I tapped into my dimmer switch (same line as my boost gauge) and its not lighting up at all. The boost gauge has been fine, no change there at all..:screwy:


Does the management, morning valves and all open and shut and just the backlight is off? The headlight wire shouldn't not be tapped to the wore with your boost gauge, new development in my life haha, because it's pulse signal so it will continually flash. The controller purple doesnt need to be connected for the controller to light, make sure the plug in connector is secure, they're water proof so they're tight fitting. But to have the function it needs to be tapped to a switched constant 12V that operates with the headlight switch. Is your gauge a digital or analog?


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

OVRWRKD said:


> Does the management, morning valves and all open and shut and just the backlight is off? The headlight wire shouldn't not be tapped to the wore with your boost gauge, new development in my life haha, because it's pulse signal so it will continually flash. The controller purple doesnt need to be connected for the controller to light, make sure the plug in connector is secure, they're water proof so they're tight fitting. But to have the function it needs to be tapped to a switched constant 12V that operates with the headlight switch. Is your gauge a digital or analog?


I plugged the controller in last night just to see if the dimmer function worked the way i wired it to the headlight switch/boost gauge... so the backlight would dim at night. 

When i plugged it in and pushed the buttons, it didnt seem like anything was happening, i dont have any airlines hooked up to the manifold yet but i didnt hear any sound or response with the controller plugged in. 

I did run the orange wire (12v switch ignition) to 75x under the dash and another line running to my mechanical pressure switch, both of which are working.

I disconnected and reconnected the harness at the ecu and that didnt seem to fix anything, im running an analog boost gauge with a backlight, which is sttached to the dimmer switch, the backlight on the gauge turns on and off when i flip on my headlights. 

everything else on the system seems to be working fine, compressors kick in on start up, fill the tank and shut off.:screwy:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

I think i figured out the issue

I forgot to run comp 2 to a power source.. im gonna run it to the 4-way splitter in the trunk and hopefully that will work. :laugh:

(Red wire below with inline fuse)


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Where do you have the red wire run?


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

OVRWRKD said:


> Where do you have the red wire run?


lol, i didnt, I forgot to wire it to a power source.:facepalm:

which shouldnt be too bad because i have a 4 way splitter coming into the trunk from the battery, so ill just run it off that. 

I cant believe i overlooked something that simple. :laugh:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

x_GTI_x said:


> lol, i didnt, I forgot to wire it to a power source.:facepalm:
> 
> which shouldnt be too bad because i have a 4 way splitter coming into the trunk from the battery, so ill just run it off that.
> 
> I cant believe i overlooked something that simple. :laugh:


That's the problem right there, and the headlight dimming may not work how you have it, but give it a shot:thumbup:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

OVRWRKD said:


> That's the problem right there, and the headlight dimming may not work how you have it, but give it a shot:thumbup:


awesome, Im going to run it to the splitter during lunch.

ill let you know what happens. :thumbup:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

Alright, so I ran the comp 2 wire to the splitter, plugged in the controller and I now have a working controller. :thumbup:

only thing bugging me is the dimmer function isnt working... When i turn the headlights on I see no change in the back lighting on the controller... I thought wiring it this way would dim it out when i turn the hedalights on? 

not a huge issue, im just glad it was an easy fix. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

x_GTI_x said:


> Alright, so I ran the comp 2 wire to the splitter, plugged in the controller and I now have a working controller. :thumbup:
> 
> only thing bugging me is the dimmer function isnt working... When i turn the headlights on I see no change in the back lighting on the controller... I thought wiring it this way would dim it out when i turn the hedalights on?
> 
> not a huge issue, im just glad it was an easy fix. :laugh::thumbup:


The dimmer for the controller works as such:
- the controller will light up 100% when no power is connected to the purple wire.
- When 12V is connected to the purple wire (not variable) then the controller will dim to X% (not sure what it is exactly in this case)

So to get the controller to properly dim when you turn on your lights you need to connect the purple wire to the POWER that comes from your headlight switch that goes INTO the rheostat. I believe it is a blue/grey wire but it should be easy to see, it is the bigger non-brown wire that goes into the rheostat.

Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> The dimmer for the controller works as such:
> - the controller will light up 100% when no power is connected to the purple wire.
> - When 12V is connected to the purple wire (not variable) then the controller will dim to X% (not sure what it is exactly in this case)
> 
> ...


As of right now, im pretty sure its tapped into a gray/blue wire coming out of the dimmer switch, which is also whats illuminating my boost gauge. 

so im guessing that is not the right wire? 

im lost lol.

EDIT: illumination of my boost gauge is controlled with my headlight switch, why not the same for the controller?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

x_GTI_x said:


> As of right now, im pretty sure its tapped into a gray/blue wire coming out of the dimmer switch, which is also whats illuminating my boost gauge.
> 
> so im guessing that is not the right wire?
> 
> ...


The boost gauge tap wire is a variable voltage wire, you need to tap a constant power out wore off the switch or a wire in the headlight harness or the fuse in the fuse panel.


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

OVRWRKD said:


> The boost gauge tap wire is a variable voltage wire, you need to tap a constant power out wore off the switch or a wire in the headlight harness or the fuse in the fuse panel.


alright, ill have to do some digging and find the constant power wire then. The one I have tapped now, matches the description MechEngg gave me. 

if anyone knows which wire it is, please chime in :thumbup: :beer:


EDIT: just found this boost gauge DIY, here is the reference to the blue/gray wire... the other 2 wires are solid gray and brown... so im guessing the solid gray is the one in question?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

x_GTI_x said:


> alright, ill have to do some digging and find the constant power wire then. The one I have tapped now, matches the description MechEngg gave me.
> 
> if anyone knows which wire it is, please chime in :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> ...


Yup my bad on the colors. I would tap into the solid grey one 

The reason why it WONT work like your boost gauge is the following:
- Your boost gauge is fed a variable power to get the adjustable levels. This means the more power you put into it, the brighter it will get.
- The dimmer on the ECU takes in a voltage signal (12V) and then decides whether to dim the controller or not. If it does not read a 12V signal on the purple wire then it just leaves the power fully connected. If it reads 12V on the purple wire then it will cut the power in half. So it isn't a case of the more power you put into it the brighter the controller, it is just like a stereo head unit dimmer, if you switch your headlights on it will automatically dim ~50%


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Yup my bad on the colors. I would tap into the solid grey one
> 
> The reason why it WONT work like your boost gauge is the following:
> - Your boost gauge is fed a variable power to get the adjustable levels. This means the more power you put into it, the brighter it will get.
> - The dimmer on the ECU takes in a voltage signal (12V) and then decides whether to dim the controller or not. If it does not read a 12V signal on the purple wire then it just leaves the power fully connected. If it reads 12V on the purple wire then it will cut the power in half. So it isn't a case of the more power you put into it the brighter the controller, it is just like a stereo head unit dimmer, if you switch your headlights on it will automatically dim ~50%


awesome, great explanation. 

Thanks for the help guys, id still be setting up my management at this point without it. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

x_GTI_x said:


> awesome, great explanation.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, id still be setting up my management at this point without it. :thumbup::beer:


Another thing you could do is tap it into your taillight 12V for your middle light that is dimmer than the rest (running light). Not for you per say because you already ran the wire but might be easier for somebody else if they had just left the purple wire disconnected in the beginning


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Yup my bad on the colors. I would tap into the solid grey one
> 
> The reason why it WONT work like your boost gauge is the following:
> - Your boost gauge is fed a variable power to get the adjustable levels. This means the more power you put into it, the brighter it will get.
> - The dimmer on the ECU takes in a voltage signal (12V) and then decides whether to dim the controller or not. If it does not read a 12V signal on the purple wire then it just leaves the power fully connected. If it reads 12V on the purple wire then it will cut the power in half. So it isn't a case of the more power you put into it the brighter the controller, it is just like a stereo head unit dimmer, if you switch your headlights on it will automatically dim ~50%


This is a great explanation... I have yet to correct my touchpad and dakota to dim, I'll have to do that this weekend.

to the OP, FYI if you don't have it dim, the touchpad gets pretty hot, not like too hot to touch but it warms up quite a bit, not sure if thats normal or not.


Anyway, if you want a hand with anything, I just installed my Accuair/Bags about 3 weeks ago, I'm in Boston and don't mind lending a hand.


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

Mike GoFast said:


> This is a great explanation... I have yet to correct my touchpad and dakota to dim, I'll have to do that this weekend.
> 
> to the OP, FYI if you don't have it dim, the touchpad gets pretty hot, not like too hot to touch but it warms up quite a bit, not sure if thats normal or not.
> 
> ...


yeah, that definitely helped in understanding why it wasnt working. As much as i dont want to pull the dash panels again looks like im going to have to lol. Im a little OCD about that kind of stuff, so i want everything working as it should... im still kinda bummed about the pressure switch. :laugh:

Im going to be taking tomorrow off from work as ive got a couple PTO days to use up, and im going to be tearing into it as much as possible in hopes of having everything buttoned up before sunday/monday. But ill definitely keep your offer in mind, cant turn down a helping hand. :wave:

*I think ive got a pretty good grasp on running the lines... one thing im nervous about is the drilling, i know the spare tire well runs close to my gas tank if anyone has pictures/diagrams of where exactly they drilled that would help alot as id like to get everything right the first time around. 

also, I know i have a template for drilling the front struts, but is there a certain orientation as to how the holes should sit, obviously i cant rotate the strut once its in the holes, what did you guys use for a guide on this? :thumbup::beer:*


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

x_GTI_x said:


> yeah, that definitely helped in understanding why it wasnt working. As much as i dont want to pull the dash panels again looks like im going to have to lol. Im a little OCD about that kind of stuff, so i want everything working as it should... im still kinda bummed about the pressure switch. :laugh:
> 
> Im going to be taking tomorrow off from work as ive got a couple PTO days to use up, and im going to be tearing into it as much as possible in hopes of having everything buttoned up before sunday/monday. But ill definitely keep your offer in mind, cant turn down a helping hand. :wave:
> 
> ...


on mk4s i usually drill the holes towards the rear of the spare tire well, 2 on each side, your fuel tank is towards the front of it, if you do them in the lower rear section you can see what your drilling through easily from under the car. if you want to be precise, get a center punch, or just a screwdriver and hammer and make a little dent on one side of where you think you want to drill, and see where it shows up on the otherside. if im ever questioning myself with drilling i usually try that first. as far as the airlift template, trace it onto cardboard and drill from the bottom up, and least to start the holes. refer to killmats build thread for that, he took good pictures of that process. the paper template is just to flimsy to work with


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

blue bags said:


> on mk4s i usually drill the holes towards the rear of the spare tire well, 2 on each side, your fuel tank is towards the front of it, if you do them in the lower rear section you can see what your drilling through easily from under the car. if you want to be precise, get a center punch, or just a screwdriver and hammer and make a little dent on one side of where you think you want to drill, and see where it shows up on the otherside. if im ever questioning myself with drilling i usually try that first. as far as the airlift template, trace it onto cardboard and drill from the bottom up, and least to start the holes. refer to killmats build thread for that, he took good pictures of that process. the paper template is just to flimsy to work with


Awesome, thanks for the tips. Im going to look through his thread tonight just to make sure Ive got a solid grasp on everything before the install tomorrow. 

I ended up wiring my gauges in today along with running the controller wire. I pulled up the rear seats and carpet and took apart the center console and ran all the lines/wire through there near my e-brake. It was a little bit more time consuming than I was hoping for, but I think it came out pretty nice. 

The air lines continued up to the dash and exit near the steering column for my gauges/pod. I originally wanted them in the ash tray but I dont feel like making a pod or hacking up anything in that area. 

As for the controller, the wire exits the side of the center console between the drivers seat and sits nicely in the cup holder. The extra effort pulling everything apart and tucking the lines made for a pretty stealthy/OEM appearance, so no complaints there.:laugh:

Ill take pics and update this thread a little bit more tomorrow, ive been slacking on the pics just trying to get everything done. Hopefully I can wrap everything up tomorrow and lay it out for the first time. 

Thanks again guys :thumbup::beer:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

x_GTI_x said:


> Awesome, thanks for the tips. Im going to look through his thread tonight just to make sure Ive got a solid grasp on everything before the install tomorrow.
> 
> I ended up wiring my gauges in today along with running the controller wire. I pulled up the rear seats and carpet and took apart the center console and ran all the lines/wire through there near my e-brake. It was a little bit more time consuming than I was hoping for, but I think it came out pretty nice.
> 
> ...


nice. if you get bored of the controller there a great factory hole to run the wire through that i usually use, the small plastic panel, under the thermostat controls and above the ashtray unclips, and there is a roughly 1" rectangular hole there, since you already have the cord to the center console itll easily route up there through the back and out that hole. I just keep mine on the lid of the ashtray


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

blue bags said:


> nice. if you get bored of the controller there a great factory hole to run the wire through that i usually use, the small plastic panel, under the thermostat controls and above the ashtray unclips, and there is a roughly 1" rectangular hole there, since you already have the cord to the center console itll easily route up there through the back and out that hole. I just keep mine on the lid of the ashtray


Nice! Ill have to look into that tomorrow, that sounds like it would look clean. 

is there a ground located under the dash or in that general area since i already have the panels out?

I just need to ground my lights for the gauges, since im doing them on the steering column, id rather ground it somewhere closer to that area.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

x_GTI_x said:


> Nice! Ill have to look into that tomorrow, that sounds like it would look clean.
> 
> is there a ground located under the dash or in that general area since i already have the panels out?
> 
> I just need to ground my lights for the gauges, since im doing them on the steering column, id rather ground it somewhere closer to that area.


yes. under the dash on the drivers side, above the hood release and such, there is a metal bracket with a nut and bolt you can get to pretty easily, just throw a ring connector on there and your good to go. and by easily i mean by laying down under your dash haha


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

blue bags said:


> yes. under the dash on the drivers side, above the hood release and such, there is a metal bracket with a nut and bolt you can get to pretty easily, just throw a ring connector on there and your good to go. and by easily i mean by laying down under your dash haha


awesome, that location works perfectly. Im not a big dude and its still such a pain to get under there, Ill be finishing that up tomorrow hopefully. 

This morning was pretty rough, I woke up to rain and snow outside and the lack of a garage sucks... But I still decided to follow through with the installation. I got everything installed minus the lines which ill be finishing up tonight with my buddy once he gets out of work. 

Someone shouldve have warned me about drilling up through those damn strut pockets, my neck is still hurting from trying to see what I was doing. :laugh:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, yesterday was a big day for me lol. My buddy Dan ( DAS-AUTO ) came over yesterday afternoon to help/guide me in running the airlines. 

The lines went smoothly, and once everything was connected I hopped in to air it up for the first time. I turned the key and started pressing buttons on the controller with absolutely no response. :facepalm: I was kind of horrified at this point as I had to get to work the next morning for 830 and i have an hour-long commute. 

Luckily, it was a super easy fix and took all of 10 minutes and a couple phone calls to a friend. Turned out the issue was the ground to the manifold... In the diagram from accuair, it had the eyelet for the ground tied to the block of the manifold... well for whatever reason that wasnt the case. We ran the ground wire to the factory grounding point and voila, my bags were filling up without issue. 

Ill leave this here while I slowly update the rest of the thread with pics and everything else. (please dont mind the dirty car and even dirtier wheels. It was raining, thats my excuse :laugh










HUGE Thank you to everyone on here for being so helpful and informative. I owe all of you a :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Well did you just ground the eyelets to the manifold? Or did you actually ground the manifold to the car as well like you are supposed to? :laugh:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Well did you just ground the eyelets to the manifold? Or did you actually ground the manifold to the car as well like you are supposed to? :laugh:


Just the eyelet to the manifold.:facepalm: :laugh:

I felt pretty stupid afterward, luckily my buddy held back on the jokes.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

x_GTI_x said:


> Just the eyelet to the manifold.:facepalm: :laugh:
> 
> I felt pretty stupid afterward, luckily my buddy held back on the jokes.


opcorn:

It's okay, i bet a lot of people do that because that is what is written in the accuair manual i believe. Most people follow directions to a "T" when it comes to this stuff, i prefer a bit of common sense as well :laugh:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> opcorn:
> 
> It's okay, i bet a lot of people do that because that is what is written in the accuair manual i believe. Most people follow directions to a "T" when it comes to this stuff, i prefer a bit of common sense as well :laugh:


haha, thats exactly what i tried to do.. and look where it got me :laugh:

It was pretty rewarding doing the install with myself and a couple friends and the help from you guys and finally being able to air it out. There was a couple small bumps along the way but I'd chalk it up as a good learning experience. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey guys, its been a while since ive posted up on here but Ive got a quick question... 

as it is now, my gauges have just been resting on the steering column waiting for a pod, ive got to wire in the backlights this weekend, ive been slacking. 

Im wondering if someone can answer this... I forgot to label the airlines running from my manifold to my gauges, they are all hooked up and functioning, but id like to get the fronts reading on one gauge and the rears on the other. 

Ive got the dual needle gauges from bag riders and im wondering (if im looking at the face of the gauges) which port on the back controls which needle? 

does left control white, right control red? 



here is the gauges for reference... 

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/DUAL-NEEDLE-GAUGE-COMBO-KIT.html


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

x_GTI_x said:


> Hey guys, its been a while since ive posted up on here but Ive got a quick question...
> 
> as it is now, my gauges have just been resting on the steering column waiting for a pod, ive got to wire in the backlights this weekend, ive been slacking.
> 
> ...


 What i would do is air out all your bags and do a bit of research. I would run a line off your tee port and attach it into one fitting on the air gauge and see which needle moves. Then decide if you want the reds on the right or left. 
To decipher which line at the front belongs to which bag just air up that bag and see which line blows air out of it :thumbup:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> What i would do is air out all your bags and do a bit of research. I would run a line off your tee port and attach it into one fitting on the air gauge and see which needle moves. Then decide if you want the reds on the right or left.
> To decipher which line at the front belongs to which bag just air up that bag and see which line blows air out of it :thumbup:


 
see, the only reason im asking if someone knows off hand is Id like to just label the lines as they are now and just swap them over to the correct "port" and make life simple.:laugh: 

the other idea i had is to just try and blow into the thing and see which needle budges, i dont know if that would give enough pressure to even generate a reading though. 

looks like ill have to just mess around with it. :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes blowing in a 1/8" port will cause a pressure gauge to move. Use a mirror if you want to see :laugh:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Yes blowing in a 1/8" port will cause a pressure gauge to move. Use a mirror if you want to see :laugh:


 :laugh:!!! 

i can picture it now... standing in front of the bathroom mirror blowing into an air gauge with a notepad when my girlfriend walks in. :facepalm:


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

just a bit of info in case someone else ends up asking the same question...

on the analog gauges with the bagriders / switchspeed kit the left port on the back (if looking at the face of the gauge) - controls the red needle. 

and heres some pics. nothing special, just some iphone shots since the wheels were refinished:thumbup::beer: -


----------

